# Brand spankin' new to camping!



## TheHillzoBunch (Mar 17, 2004)

We just signed the papers last night for our first TT, an '04 Outback 26RS. Our whole family is so excited! I got a little scared, though, when I read the stories of bike racks and bent bumpers, etc. Our dealer convinced us that an aluminum 2 piece ladder-style that attaches to the frame will work fine. It holds up to four bikes, which we will definitely need. What do you people out there think about this? We haven't picked the trailer up yet, as they are storing it until we are ready. Another question...we were talked into a 7 yr extended warranty that cost us $1,500. Any comments on that? We are such greenhorns!!!


----------



## wes1966 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hello HillzoBunch,
I know just how you feel about signing the papers. We just bought our 21RS 2 weeks ago. We came from a pop-up, so this is a nice upgrade for us. I have looked over our back bumper on the 21RS and am quite sure that all the bumpers are the same. The bumper is not designed for a big load to be carried on it. The reason for the bumper being so weak (so to speak) is I believe that keystone was trying to keep weight down on the camper. To make the trailers more appealing to people that don't have that big vehicle to tow with everything is kept light. Thus the bumper being made of aluminum along with many other weight reducing things being done. The bumper can be reinforced enough to carry a bike rack but I don't believe it would be a good idea to mount anything else unless some mod is done. I don't know about the ladder your dealer was telling you about. Maybe another person here has some better info. Take the time to read many of the posts on here though. I have learned a tremendous amount from many of the people on here.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to the forum HillzoBunch, we carry our bikes in the back of the pickup. As for the 7 yr extended warranty we bought it to but ours cost $1800.00. Some people have it some people don't but it already saved our rear twice to the tune of about $1400.00...







Good luck with the new rig









Vern


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard!

If your dealer suggested it and installed it you should have some coverage from them if you have problems. The only issue is that the rear of the camper gets a lot of bouncing and I've read about bikes being trashed back there, and bumpers falling off. Keep your eye on it, and if you have problems go back to your dealer and say "You said it work be fine!"


----------



## CHERYLLR (Mar 5, 2004)

We owned a Hornet fifth wheel. Last year the bumper held up but the bike rack didn't. The dealer also said we shouldn't have a problem but we did. We are out 500 dollars for the bikes and 500 dollar deductable to get the dents in the back of the trailer fixed. My advise is to put them inside the trailer.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

KEYSTONE's official answer was:

"Don't mount any bike racks on back of the trailer."

I never buy extended warranties. Heard too many scam warnings. Besides...they wouldn't sell them if they weren't making a ton of money.


----------



## TheHillzoBunch (Mar 17, 2004)

Yeah, it seems to be almost unanimous...no bike racks on the back! My husband is in the process of talking to the dealer and having them take it off if they've already put it on







It just sounds too risky. I'm disappointed that he would recommend it when Keystone says not to. Oh well; we're learning a lot and we haven't even started camping yet









By the way, what a great bunch of people you all seem to be sunny


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Dealers tell as many mis-truths as my old Air Force Recruiter!

I've learned: a lot of what my dealer told me was BS!

It's the chase for the cash with Salesmen.


----------

